# Pigeon wormer



## rick42 (Feb 21, 2019)

What do you use to worm your pigeons ?


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Horse wormer - Moxidectin Gel
Ivermectin Sheep Drench in the bath water - kills what's on the outside as well as the inside.
Wazeen wormer 
I deworm my birds at least 4 times per year


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wazeen wormer and Ivermectin don't get tapeworm. Moxidectin doesn't either.
You want something that gets everything.


Because of the added drug Praziquantel, These things will get tapeworm: 

Quest Plus for horses
Moxidectin Plus for pigeons 
Mediworm tablets for pigeons
Ekto/Endo tablets for pigeons

And you always worm twice. You worm once to kill the worms, and then again 3 weeks later, to get the eggs which have by now hatched, which the med didn't get because it doesn't kill the eggs.


----------



## rick42 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. How old do youngbirds need to be before they can be wormed ? Unfortunatley , I cannot find moxidectin plus anywhere. How do you mix the Quest for horses , to give to pigeons ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where are you located? You can get it online. 

This is a post from another member, Eric. It was posted a while back.

There is a horse Dewormer called "QUEST GEL " it is 2% moxidectin. Its cheap around $13 and it makes around 6 gals of water. 4 bumps on the plunger makes one Gal. but you need to mix it in warm water first to get it to mix right , then add that to your water. Works great. I just treated all my birds and I have enough left to make two more gals. of dewormer which I will use half way through the YB races. Deworming needs a second dose in 21 to 30 days to get the next round of hatching worms.


----------



## rick42 (Feb 21, 2019)

*Wormer*

I am in north Texas. Wichita Fall to be exact. I found it online at a couple of places , but they never have it in stock. I’ve used it in the past , just haven’t been able to get my hands on it lately. Pigeon flyers in our club don’t worm there pigeons. Crazy huh. All birds need wormed in my opinion.


----------



## rick42 (Feb 21, 2019)

*wormer*

How old should they be for there first worming , aftere being weaned ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

they should be at least Actually 3 months. De-wormers are toxic. Foy's used to have an article on wormers and said not to worm them until 3 months of age, although I can't seem to find it now. Maybe not there anymore. Some do worm after weaning, but unless really necessary I would not. I don't like to give them anything so toxic when that young, unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## rick42 (Feb 21, 2019)

*Wormer*

They look good and healthy. They eat good , and droppings are good , so I will wait till they are at least 3 months old. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would. Good decision.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

It always cracks me up when people say “worm” your pigeons... don’t we want to deworm them?.. lol..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ladygrey said:


> It always cracks me up when people say “worm” your pigeons... don’t we want to deworm them?.. lol..


Are you really that bored? I usually use the same word the poster uses, as I really don't see it as a problem as it is clear what they are saying. Means the same thing, or is this a proper English class? Not everyone speaks the same.


----------



## rick42 (Feb 21, 2019)

*Wormers*



Ladygrey said:


> It always cracks me up when people say “worm” your pigeons... don’t we want to deworm them?.. lol..


Well Ladygrey , if you look at Foyes and Siegels website , they both sell wormers , not dewormers. And yes I know they are the same. You ever heard of slang. By the way how do you "DEWORM" your pigeons.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Once I knew the actual term is deworm, I can not help giggle when I see worm my pigeons... sorry. No I’m not bored , I just know it’s called Dewormer, Deworming, Deworm. and thought I would mention it, I hope I’m not the bad guy for knowing the correct word and saying so.. lol.. lighten up people. And yes I say incorrect things, I’m not trying to be better, I like to laugh, sorry. 

As far as deworming, I do a flock fecal test twice a year and only deworm if needed, using meds again tat what type they may be carrying. Keeping the feed clean and loft clean goes a long way to keep them parasite free.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doing a fecal isn't really reliable for worms, as they don't pass eggs in every dropping. You could get a negative result when in fact there are worms. It is toxic though, so deworming 2 times a year is a pretty good idea, as most birds that are let out and fly and peck around will pick up worms. Just don't want to over do it.


----------

